# vitamin c dosage



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

With winter coming, I'm going to have some vitamin c on hand in case the goats (or the horse) get colds. I can easily get human oral tablets. What is the dosage? I have Nigis.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Elsa... I get the 500mg chewable Vit C... I give my NDG 2 a day and if they show sign of a cold, like a wet nose I give 4 a day


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks, liz. =) So, do you give them 2 a day year-round?
I think we have the 1000mg kind that you swallow, so I will either see about making it into a drench, or I'll get the chewables.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't give them the C tabs all the time, only as a boost to the immune system during weather changes or times of stress.

I also had my Binkey doe on 3 tabs a day during her treatment for mastitis and for a week after treatment.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Liz has a pretty good estimate there.  It's really a judgment call. It depends on how sick they are feeling, etc., but I usually give mine a pretty high dosage for even mild complaints - like somewhere between 3,000 and 6,000 mg a day. That's probably more than they need, but I know a little extra vitamin C won't hurt them.  If an animal were very sick, I would give them 3 or more of that size dose a day.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Vitamin C is water soluable like vitamin B. Any extra is peed out.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes; however, when they are sick, they use a lot more vitamin C - at least humans do, and I figure it's the same with goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a good thing that mine like them! But most times they see anything in my hand that resembles food, they turn into starved vicious ANIMALS! 


And...I've even been able to give the non chewable vitamins by hiding them in a small handful of grain, they scarf them right up because they're too busy with their treat to notice them.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Ah...got it, Liz. I've seen a few runny noses so I think I might give them some vit C tomorrow morning. I guess I'll start with the 1000mg. I've had good luck crushing pills with molasses, so hopefully that will work this time.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I just thought's I'd say...I decided to try giving a plain 1000mg tablet, the kind you swallow whole, to my doe and she crunched it down like candy! Silly thing. Well, now I don't have to buy chewables. =D


----------

